# Killed wiper motor



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Uh, is it possible to Kill a motor by not hooking it up correctly?  

Waiting for new lcd power supplies to come in to check for sure but.....


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

What? I stumped you? I can't believe it!

Please help (My DW made me say please)


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I killed an AC power supply after accidentally hooking it up to a wiper motor... but the motor survived. So I've not killed one yet. What are the patient's symptoms?


----------



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

That depends on the motor and the voltage from the power supply..... If you are running a wiper motor from a 12V or less PS, then you should be ok. I've run them on 5V and 12V for days without any issues. I usually have them on a small switching PS that will provide between 2 and 5 amps.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I bought several wiper motors that didn't come with data sheets, so I played hit or miss withthe terminals and a 12v 5 amp power supply. I stopped when the crank rotated and the sparks got smaller.


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

all good answers.. thnaks - the symptoms are nothing happens, but hopefully 12v 5A transformers come in then I can test for sure.

Just worried I burned up my motor without getting any uses


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Bob Andrews said:


> I bought several wiper motors that didn't come with data sheets, so I played hit or miss withthe terminals and a 12v 5 amp power supply. I stopped when the crank rotated and the sparks got smaller.


I very brave way, but I wouldn't recommend it!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Granted, I did mark down what the terminals were once I identified them so i wouldn't have to spark out the other motors.


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

i have the DCM-249 from all electronics and can't get any more than a click
when connecting pin 1 and pin 5 per spec sheet


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

daveo1101 said:


> i have the DCM-249 from all electronics and can't get any more than a click
> when connecting pin 1 and pin 5 per spec sheet


I had the same problem last year. It didn't like my power supply which was also from All Electronics (#PS-1233). Try a different supply.

Here's a thread about my problem.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3785


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

OK got it from old post here a year ago - i can make this work Thx all... bypassed circuit board - pulled it out - will drill it out solder it to the leads and silcone seal it back up to make it work.


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thx Scare FX you hit it on the head!


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm using this motor as well. (from the head spinning thread) I tried hooking it up as per diagram to a 5VDC 3.7AMP PS from allelectronics and I got nothing. Just a click. A 12v tractor battery worked fine.

As ScareFX mentioned, I think this motor is picky about its PS.

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but a question for ScareFX: You think if I pulled the circuit board this motor would turn on 5v?


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Man, I have to stop getting side tracked when I start a reply...seems like I'm always late to the party


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Scarefx - you hit the nail on the head


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Severin said:


> I'm using this motor as well. (from the head spinning thread) I tried hooking it up as per diagram to a 5VDC 3.7AMP PS from allelectronics and I got nothing. Just a click. A 12v tractor battery worked fine.
> 
> As ScareFX mentioned, I think this motor is picky about its PS.
> 
> I don't mean to hijack this thread, but a question for ScareFX: You think if I pulled the circuit board this motor would turn on 5v?


I just pulled the circuit board - save the pins that go into the connections - drilled hole in housing - pushed wires through - soldered them to the pins - and pushed them into connectors - re-attached the housing and PERFECT!

using 12v 5 amp


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Severin said:


> I'm using this motor as well. (from the head spinning thread) I tried hooking it up as per diagram to a 5VDC 3.7AMP PS from allelectronics and I got nothing. Just a click. A 12v tractor battery worked fine.
> 
> As ScareFX mentioned, I think this motor is picky about its PS.
> 
> I don't mean to hijack this thread, but a question for ScareFX: You think if I pulled the circuit board this motor would turn on 5v?


You need 12v, a motor will run draw from 6/5 amps. so 3.7 should work,but you need the inital 12v power supply.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

I popped off the cover and hooked up my 5V power supply to the terminals according to ScareFX's pic and it worked. My rough estimate is 17 RPM at 5V

When I hooked up the PS with circuit board intact, the motor didn't budge. I wonder what or if this motor has a hookup for Low/High speed.


----------

